# Appendectomy cured IBS



## MichelleD (Nov 25, 2015)

Having suffered from IBS for over 20 years, I am very familiar with the alternating constipation/diarrhea, bloating, and abdominal discomfort that comes along with it. 4 years ago I went to the emergency room with severe abdominal pain lasting about 5 hours and received morphine to ease the pain and an ultrasound that showed nothing. A blood test showed a slightly elevated WBC - 11,300 and large platelets - MPV over 14. Neutrophils over 85. I was sent home and the pain did not return so I did not follow up with a gastroentologist as suggested by attending ER doc.

All annual exam blood tests since that time showed slightly elevated WBC - greater than 10,000 and large platelets - over 13. Neutrophils over 80.

5 weeks ago the pain returned and I waited 12 hours before going to the hospital. My WBC was 19,200 and platelets were even larger - MPV over 15, neutrophils over 85. A CT scan was ordered showing the cause of the pain was my appendix. An laparoscopic appendectomy was performed and the pathology report showed a supperative appendix, gray and necrotic, 6 inches long, with periappendicitis. Periappendicitis is inflammation surrounding the areas near the appendix which is fairly rare but happens generally when the appendix has been inflamed for quite some time, or may be caused by any number of other conditions such as GI tract issues, etc. The appendix did not rupture.

Since my appendectomy, my abdominal discomfort is GONE, my bowels have returned to normal which I haven't experienced in over 20 YEARS!!! My abdomen feels like it did when I was in my 20's, flat and firm, not soft and full. I believe I had been suffering with chronic appendicitis for years and didn't know it and my visit to the ER 4 years ago was an appendicitis attack but wasn't suspected because of 2 factors, 1) my age, 46, which puts me outside the window for the average age for appendicitis (10-30) and 2) WBC was only slightly high.

Upon doing my own research for IBS and periappendicitis, I came across this free ebook "The Vermiform Appendix and Its Diseases" medical journal about the appendix and find it fascinating. This journal was written over 100 years ago and discusses case after case of patients suffering from acute and chronic appendicitis. The difference in how doctors monitored their patients between then and now is eye-opening and made me realize that today, patients are moved through an assembly line with little monitoring by doctors, only reviewing symptoms recited by patients, whereas a century ago, physicians were on hand, monitoring their patients closely, journaling, and learning much about the progression of illness and disease. These are the forefathers of medicine and they knew mountains more back then than I had realized. It is through their hard work and much trial and error, their meticulous study, their first hand accounts, that guided the profession. So much has changed since then as I believe today's doctors (along with insurance companies) overuse diagnostic testing as a tool and lack first hand experience dealing with patients throughout their illness/disease, and rely too heavily on modern technology which as we know is fallable.

As a 50 year old female that has experienced 4 vaginal child births, menstruation, and am now perimenopausal, I understand how complicated the female body is and can be frustrating for doctors to solve all our problems, but I also feel that the medical community is letting us down by relying too heavily on modern technology and not studying lost knowledge as I can see now by reading the above e-book. We know our bodies, we know when things aren't right.

Interestingly, IBS is a common symptom of acute/chronic appendicitis. People that have appendectomies have a much lower incidence of ulcerative colitis. A research study where symptomatic IBS patients where an appendectomy was performed cured 80% of them. Take a look at my blood test results from above and then compare to yours. Is your WBC over 10,000? Are your neutrophils in the high range? All indicative of a potential appendix problem. I'm not saying your appendix is the cause of your IBS, I'm just saying not to discount it.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

So great you are finally free of ibs! This is really interesting. Another reason why us as sufferers need to really do our own investigating!


----------



## MichelleD (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for your post. Through my own research and personal experience, I believe doctors are looking too hard for treating obscure and somewhat rare afflictions and are overlooking the most obvious one, the appendix.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats MichelleD for your recovery. I must say that for some people it is the other way around and get worse after taking out the appendix.

The gut is complicated ...


----------



## MichelleD (Nov 25, 2015)

jaumeb, I find your post to be discouraging to IBS sufferers who may opt out of looking for more common causes (i.e. appendix) and go through years of agony just because of the fear that appendectomy may worsen their condition, which so far the evidence supports relieft of symptoms through appendectomy. 80% of IBS sufferers receiving appendectomy had IBS relief (as discussed in my first post) and I can speak that I, too, have relief. Previously, the only time I could be assured of constipation relief was during my period, and those stools were diarrhea with accompanying mucous. 20 years of this and always the same, always predictible. However, my last menstrual cycle did not give me diarrhea and I had a normal, firm stool, a welcome relief from the alternative.

Having read that e-book cover to cover and reading all the cases, patients symptoms and diagnoses, has given me a new perspective on the medical profession and how far backward we've gone in a variety of ways. My distrust in the medical community hinges on two things I believe are common: 1) Ego, and 2) Greed. Healing the chronically ill isn't in the medical industry's best interest.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Another interesting point. Did you previously have any other issues with menstruation? I feel all of it is so connected yet so hard to really find out.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It was not my intention to discourage anyone. I would encourage everyone to keep an open mind and consider all the different possibilities.

Your testimony is really useful and I thank you once again for taking the time to come here and sharing your success story which I am sure is going to be very helpful to this community.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Interesting. I'll post this info regarding the appendix.

An appendix problem is actually an impacted cecum.

The articular facet of the twelfth rib on the right side of the thorax will be sore if the appendix is unhealthy, and the extremity of the same rib will also be sensitive.

This soreness can indicate ovarian trouble for a woman instead of an impacted cecum, because the right ovary and the appendix share common lymphatic drainage.


----------

